# How to disassemble Freezer door on GE side by side to access tube for water dispenser



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

The last freezer/fridge I took apart had screws in the gasket that held the interior panel in place as well.


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't waste your time taking the door apart. Ge is aware of the flaw in the door and sells a heater that you can install over the dispenser door. It comes with instructions for installation and wiring. Basically, the waterline is frozen right at the dispenser door. Order part#wr49x10173. If you call ge they may send it to you for free.


----------



## Buddy Flyback (11 mo ago)

jfrotten said:


> Don't waste your time taking the door apart. Ge is aware of the flaw in the door and sells a heater that you can install over the dispenser door. It comes with instructions for installation and wiring. Basically, the waterline is frozen right at the dispenser door. Order part#wr49x10173. If you call ge they may send it to you for free.


My problem with this is, we have had this refrigerator for probably 20 years at least and never had this problem before. Why would it need a heater now? I am thinking maybe the seal around the door might need replacing?


----------

